# Fine Columbia Fleeces For Sale



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Gang,

Our neighbors at the farm to our West bought 50 new head of sheep, and about 6 of them are purebred Columbias, 2 or 3 rams, and 4 ewes. I have 4 of their fleeces, from 2 rams and 2 ewes. The new sheep were sheared as they were unloaded from the trailer into the barn 8 days ago. These new sheep were not bedded in straw or hay, so the fleeces' locks have some cruddy sandy-clay dirt on their tips from the barnyard they had lived in before, but almost no vm. Any large pieces of hay that got on them from the shearing floor I removed when I skirted them. 

The wool is very, very fine and soft, way moreso than the nice Corriedale I have, you can see how nice it is in the pics. And I think you can see the incredible crimp for yourselves, it is really fine and nice. The wool washes up very white and clean, no staining or anything that I can see, and any bits of vm fall right out after washing. The wool is strong, no weak spots or anything. Priced to sell. The locks I washed I just soaked in hot soapy water for half an hour, then rinsed in hot water. The fleeces are not heavily greasy, they wash up easily. I would wash this fine wool up in a mesh lingerie bag, myself, and I would have a mill process it that specializes in fine fibers. I don't card my own wool, normally.

I have the fleeces here at my house, all tied in bundles and ready to go. I am selling them for my neighbors, they know nothing about handspinning or what we want in our wool.

#1 is a ewe fleece. Nice and soft. 3.6# $17.50 plus shipping.









#2 is a ewe fleece. Also soft and fine. 4.0# $20 plus shipping.









#3 Ram fleece. Soft and fine, but not as soft as ewe's. 5.3# $26.50









#4 Ram fleece. Soft and fine, but not as soft as ewe's. 5.3# $26.50









Please email me at [email protected] for shipping info and etc. I don't want to post my private info blindly to a forum, and I don't check my pm's here too often so don't rely on that if you want a fleece!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Fleeces #2 and #4 are sold. The other 2 are still available.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Lezlee; I dropped you an email.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Lathermaker, I did not receive your email at my Yahoo addy. Please check your pm folder, I sent you a pm with my personal e addy. Send me an email there, please.

Thanks


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

IowaLez said:


> Lathermaker, I did not receive your email at my Yahoo addy. Please check your pm folder, I sent you a pm with my personal e addy. Send me an email there, please.
> 
> Thanks


Lezlie; I replied to your personal email. :happy:


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

The fleeces are all spoken for now. 

Thanks to those who purchased, the proceeds were donated by the neighbors towards the fireworks show for the 4th of July, here. Eric and Tina's little kids get a big thrill from them and the sheep's wool will buy more pretty shells.


----------

